# Question about the Kenpo ring



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 6, 2006)

I have a question for those of you who are involved in American Kenpo.  It's probably a really dumb question, but I need to ask to make sure I am not doing anything inappropriate.  My instructor comes from the Villari Shaolin side of Kempo.  He has added some American Kenpo techniques to his system.  I am currently working on the remaining techniques on my own.  I started taking Kenpo/Kempo twelve years ago because of The Perfect Weapon with Jeff Speakman.  Since then I have been interested in the ring that he recieved from his instructor in the movie.  I recently bought one on eBay from the company that makes the ring T.R.Hawkinson.  I was wondering if the ring actually has any significance in the American Kenpo system and if so, is there an appropriate way to wear the ring?  What I mean is whether the dragon or the tiger is facing up.  If anyone could help me out I would appreciate it.


----------



## Zoran (Jun 6, 2006)

It was just something made for the movie.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 7, 2006)

That's what I thought.  Just wanted to check.  Thanks.


----------



## hongkongfooey (Jun 7, 2006)

Are you learning American Kenpo techniques in Shaolin Kempo? Which techniques?


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 7, 2006)

My instructor stuck with a handful of techniques.  Delayed Sword, Sword of Destruction, Deflecting Hammer, Mace of Aggression, Lone Kimono, Twin Kimono, Destructive Twins, Circling the Horizon, Circling Destruction, Raking Mace, and a few more.  I have watched a few videos and a manual to try and complete the American system on my own.  I have the American techniques complete through Blue Belt.  After that I have maybe half of the techniques memorized.


----------



## kempo (Nov 1, 2008)

Sorry to bring up an old thread, but I have a similar question.  Is the tiger dragon kenpo ring specific to american kenpo?  I train in shaolin kempo and I am interested in this ring.  Anyone else wear this ring.  Would it be wrong to wear it associated with shaolin kempo and not american kenpo.  Hope someone can answer my questions.  

Thanks 

Chris


----------



## kenpo3631 (Nov 3, 2008)

> Sorry to bring up an old thread, but I have a similar question. Is the tiger dragon kenpo ring specific to american kenpo?


 
Kempo, Like Zoran said, it was something made for the movie. Some associate it with American Kenpo. I don't see a problem if you wanted to wear one. Here's the link to buy if you wish.

http://www.trhawkinson.com/dtr-dragon-tiger-ring.html?osCsid=ca2cfea9da55ac3c7bdab7f1a4019e49



> I was wondering if the ring actually has any significance in the American Kenpo system and if so, is there an appropriate way to wear the ring? What I mean is whether the dragon or the tiger is facing up. If anyone could help me out I would appreciate it.


 
Fnorfurfoot,

The Dragon is generally worn facing the palm. An old Kenpo saying is:

_*"The Tiger is seen but the Dragon prevails"*_


----------



## Doc (Nov 3, 2008)

fnorfurfoot said:


> I have a question for those of you who are involved in American Kenpo.  It's probably a really dumb question, but I need to ask to make sure I am not doing anything inappropriate.  My instructor comes from the Villari Shaolin side of Kempo.  He has added some American Kenpo techniques to his system.  I am currently working on the remaining techniques on my own.  I started taking Kenpo/Kempo twelve years ago because of The Perfect Weapon with Jeff Speakman.  Since then I have been interested in the ring that he recieved from his instructor in the movie.  I recently bought one on eBay from the company that makes the ring T.R.Hawkinson.  I was wondering if the ring actually has any significance in the American Kenpo system and if so, is there an appropriate way to wear the ring?  What I mean is whether the dragon or the tiger is facing up.  If anyone could help me out I would appreciate it.


Actually sir, the "Kenpo Ring" was a limited edition item that existed briefly in the seventies. Originally made of gold, it initially died as a result of its cost. It can be seen briefly in the commercials Ed Parker made in the seventies in a faux promotion ceremony. It has seen a general resurrection since the movie "Perfect Weapon" peeked the interest of many, by various jewelers. As far as its relationship to Mr. Parker, the ring, like the 'gold' metal IKKA I.D. Card have been defunct and continue to be so for many decades. Wear it to suit yourself. There never were any guidelines.


----------



## kenpo3631 (Nov 4, 2008)

Doc said:


> Actually sir, the "Kenpo Ring" was a limited edition item that existed briefly in the seventies. Originally made of gold, it initially died as a result of its cost. It can be seen briefly in the commercials Ed Parker made in the seventies in a faux promotion ceremony. It has seen a general resurrection since the movie "Perfect Weapon" peeked the interest of many, by various jewelers. As far as its relationship to Mr. Parker, the ring, like the 'gold' metal IKKA I.D. Card have been defunct and continue to be so for many decades. Wear it to suit yourself. There never were any guidelines.


 
Thanks Doc for shedding insight on this subject :asian:


----------



## kenpo3631 (Nov 11, 2008)

Doc,

This isn't the ring you were referring to is it?

(_Photo courtesy of Rich Hale. Used without permission_)


----------



## kempo (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow that is quite a ring....  I was refering to the ring used in the perfect weapon.


----------



## seninoniwashi (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice! I had no idea Huk had a custom ring created, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kenpo17 (Jan 15, 2009)

Good question, that is not a dumb question at all, if I were a newby to American Kenpo, I would want to know as well.  To answer your question, no, it doesn't show any significance to American Kenpo, and you can wear the ring anyway you want.  Although, it does look cool if you own one, however I have been taking Kenpo for 10 years and I don't have a ring.


----------

